# What should I know about transitioning from FRESh to SALT?



## gilfish (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey all. I've been at it with my 55G freshwater for a couple of years now and I've had great luck and really enjoy the hobby. I'd like to transition over to a saltwater set-up, though. But all I've heard is about how much harder a saltwater tank will be with a lot more maintenance. 

What should I be aware of before I transition? What are the big changes I will have to get used to after two years tending to my freshwater tank?

Thanks! :BIGgrin:


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side...;-)

Have you ever used a copper med in the tank before? if so that will potentially cause issues down the road, or are you going to use a brand new tank?

There are many things to consider when switching to a SW tank. First, what kind of aquarium will you keep? Fish Only With Live Rock (FOWLR), reef (and if you want reef there are many other things to take into consideration, but we'll get into that later)

What kind of filtration will you be using? You don't want to use a canister or hang on back filter like a Pengiun. You need a skimmer, but will that be all? Will you use a UV sterillizer a refugium and if you do use a refugium, will you get a reef ready tank?

Please answer these 3 q's and we can go from there.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

gilfish said:


> What should I be aware of before I transition? What are the big changes I will have to get used to after two years tending to my freshwater tank?
> 
> Thanks! :BIGgrin:


Great question. Here is the #1 thing to know. Freshwater and saltwater aquariums have only 1 thing in common....

water.

Everything else you will have to learn. You need to take all of your knowledge about freshwater systems, and realize that this gives you no help in maintaining a saltwater aquarium.

From there, I have similar questions as Kells asked above. For starters, what type of marine livestock are you interested in keeping?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

RO/DI water that is.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Please research all of the fish you want to get before buying them, and never just go into a store and buy a fish you know nothing about solely on its physical appearance. It is best to figure out what you want and then go looking for it. So many fish die in the saltwater hobby because of people who buy them not knowing their specific needs. Some fish are very easy, and some fish are very high maintenance and need and a more experienced hobbyist.


----------

